# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Defensas Ribereñas >  El proyecto INFLATER, diques hinchables contra riadas

## F. Lázaro

Curioso proyecto... ojalá haya suerte y funcione bien.




> http://ue.iagua.es/noticias/ue/13/02...ra-crear-27310
> 
> 19/02/13
> 
> *El proyecto INFLATER desarrolla un dique hinchable que utiliza la propia fuerza del agua para crear una protección contra las riadas*
> 
> Las inundaciones en Europa aumentan sin cesar con consecuencias en ocasiones catastróficas. En otoño de 2011 se produjeron inundaciones en Francia, Italia e Irlanda que provocaron enormes daños personales y materiales. En Italia, el Río Po creció hasta cuatro metros y se llevó la vida de dos niños en Génova. En Liguria y Toscana, también en Italia, se declaró el estado de emergencia tras un deslizamiento de tierra que produjo diez muertes. En otoño de 2012 se produjeron inundaciones intensas en las que perecieron varias personas en Toscana y que causaron caos y trastornos generalizados.
> 
> El cambio climático ha aumentado la gravedad y la frecuencia de los fenómenos meteorológicos extremos como las precipitaciones, las tormentas y las marejadas ciclónicas. Un año tras otro las inundaciones amenazan la salud y la economía de los ciudadanos y las empresas de Europa. También suponen una amenaza para el patrimonio cultural europeo pues cabe la posibilidad de perder en ellas estructuras históricas. Para contrarrestar las inundaciones, en especial las de mayor gravedad, la Comisión Europea financió varios proyectos científicos entre los que se encuentra INFLATER, un ejemplo de trabajo en equipo destinado a reducir los efectos de estos fenómenos naturales. El proyecto desarrolló un dique hinchable que utiliza la propia fuerza del agua para crear una protección contra las riadas. La innovación reside en su portabilidad, pues puede situarse en cualquier punto en poco tiempo sin demasiado esfuerzo humano.
> ...

----------


## Jonasino

¿De verdad se lo cree alguien?
¡Ojala fuera tan facil¡
Los mundos de Yupi están a kilómetros de la técnica desgraciadamente

----------


## Luján

> ¿De verdad se lo cree alguien?
> ¡Ojala fuera tan facil¡
> Los mundos de Yupi están a kilómetros de la técnica desgraciadamente


Pues sí, es perfectamente factible.


Los materiales y la técnica ya existen, lo que no existe son las ganas y el dinero.
Deberías echarle un vistazo a esto: http://inflater.eu/inflater/

----------


## perdiguera

A mi lo que me preocupa es lo de las sogas.
Maromas al menos o cables de acero deberían haber puesto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

El proyecto inflater es perfectamente viable, y es una gran idea que abarata costes y evita en algún caso obras permanentes.
Como todo, con la experiencia, tendrá que perfeccionarse.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

De verdad que me encantaría tener vuestra fe en este proyecto, pero cuanto más leo sobre él más escéptico me encuentro. Muchas gracias Lujan por el enlace que he repasado a fondo aunque ya lo conocía y una de las empresas del grupo que forma el consorcio es conocida en la UE por ser un sumidero de fondos europeos para proyectos que al final no van a ningún sitio. Ojala me equivoque.

----------

